# Ourique



## tamba (May 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Im living in spain, at the minute, and for me, more negatives here outweigh the positives,!, so Im moving to portugal next week or so.  I have been over to pt a few times, and I like ourique alot, but I am struggling to find a rental, I have tried all the local estate agents, and I am still drawing a blank. Any help appreciated..


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

> more negatives here outweigh the positives


And they are? Did you get to Portugal then in the end? Things better?


----------

